# Identified future growth area bonus point



## bumba

I have a question about claiming bonus points for work experience in an identified future growth area. It is mentioned clearly in the document.

"You need to note that work experience in an identified future growth years area only qualifies for bonus points if you are also claiming points for current skilled employment or an offer of skilled employment in an identified future growth area."

What exactly does current skilled employment mean?
I am a IT professional with no work experience in New Zealand and I do not have any offer letter.

Can i claim bonus for this category? Or to claim points for identified future growth you have to have a job offer in new zealand or already be in a job in New Zealand?


----------



## sawah

I think IT professional is in the LTSSL which where you can claim bonus points without work offer


----------

